# Toro Power Shovel on the roof??



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

How do you guys clear off roof's? Or do you? I spent several hours yesterday shoveling snow off of the roof and it isn't too much fun especially since it then needs shoveled again to where I can plow it. Has anyone ever used a Model 38360 Toro Electric Power Shovel on a roof? It looks to be a little compact lightweight unit that might just do the trick. I have never seen one in action or even in the store but I think it may work. Any comments or suggestions? Has anyone ever used one at all? I don't want to grind the shingles off the roof so I was hoping it didn't do a real clean job.


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

*snow blower*

i would use a toro 2 cycle snow blower. the one with the rubber blade. i would use it on the houses that weren't steep. it worked great because it threw the snow away from the house and not leave piles of snow on top of the bushes.


----------



## kl0an (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey Crumm, down in Valdez and Seward, they use full blown 8hp two stage blowers. Flat roofs and bicycle flags to mark the vents.. You ask people in Valdez what they do in the winter and they just say "Shovel snow"..

I've got a small one that fits on my Ryobi weed whacker that might do the trick as well if not better than one of those electric shovels.. Give it a shot with the electric shovel, just keep an eye on what it does to your shingles.. 

Down here in Anchorage, we've just had to wait a few days until it hits 40 friggin degrees again and melts it all away!!  We've already had like 4 breakups.. I can't wait for Winter to get here..


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

We don't worry about things like that in New Jersey, we don't get any snow!


----------



## MLB (Nov 3, 2002)

I've heard of people liking the power shovels for small jobs.

Or what about a power rotary broom?


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

I would be worried about damaging the shingles using any type of snowblower on a roof. I use a plastic snow scoop to clear roofs, they are 4 times faster than using a shovel and no damage.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. I was talking to a guy at work today and he told me he had a power shovel a while back and it would not move more than an inch or two of snow. He said it was about totally worthless. He did not know the brand name but it sounded like the Toro Power Shovel. I guess I will keep using my big plastic snow scooper and plastic shovel. I was just hoping to come up with a way to get the snow out away from the house rather than putting it right next to the house where it needs shoveled away. Anything with any size to it (like a regular blower) would be just too much to manage on a steep roof and would be hard on the shingles. On flat roofs snow blowers are the way to go. I have seen them blowing many roof-tops in Valdez (watch the skylights).


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

STIHL makes a power broom that might be worth a try. You could rent one for a day then if you like it buy it. I have one and find it very useful in the summer but we have not had enough snow to try it here yet. I also use to have one of thoese electric Torro's and it worked fine except in wet snow for trailer roofs.


----------

